# Help Desk support jobs questions please?



## mikehende (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello guys, I have been doing pc repairs out of my Home Office for many years, around 2000 I had studied the A+ courses at home to prepare myself for getting into this field but now I would like to have the certification because I am seeking a Help Desk job and thinking of taking the A+ exams. Thing is, even with that certification, I will be inexperienced in certain things especially networking and printer troubleshooting. 

I am thinking in the same way when you call Dell, HP e.t.c for support, their Techs read off a database and do not troubleshoot problems themselves, I am being told that IT companies work the opposite way, you can the help Deks agent will need to walk people through their problems based only on your experience, is the norm with IT companies please?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you've been repairing PCs and have a good knowledge of operating systems (Windows/Mac) as well as basic office applications you'll be fine. Check the job descriptions and see what they list as requirements. 

Tier 1 support is typically things like customers asking "how do I do...", resetting passwords, setting up a default printer, etc.

A+ is definitely a good way to get yourself in the door and I would also suggest getting an entry level Microsoft certification as well.
https://www.microsoft.com/learning/en-us/certification-overview.aspx

Do as much as you can to learn from home. Get familiar with an aspects of the potential job by watching videos online.


----------



## mikehende (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks. One guy from an IT Company here in NY called me and said since I don't have much IT Networking experience to help customers troubleshoot that he can only hire me on a minimum wage salary. I think you;re right, different companies have different requirements so getting the certifications would be the first thing to do to possibly get better opportunities.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, different companies require different skill sets. I used to work for a company that hired service desk engineers from Geek Squad, Micro Center, etc.

If you need more networking, here's the Network+ course:
Professor Messer's CompTIA N10-005 Network+ Training | Professor Messer - CompTIA A+, Network+, Security+, Linux, Microsoft Technology Training


----------



## mikehende (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I am thinking after getting the certifications I should apply for jobs with a database as opposed to having to troubleshoot problems remotely off of my own knowledge?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

What you will need to do is to get an entry-level IT job - ANY entry-level IT job. Then, after you've got your foot in the door, you'll pick up knowledge and experience as you go. 

Unless you've got an uncle who is an IT manager and is willing to take a risk on hiring you for a higher-level IT job, you're going to have to do what 99.9% of us did: start at the bottom. And, as you've seen, entry-level IT jobs don't pay that much. But you're not going to have to work for low wages in an entry-level job forever. In time, you'll gain experience, and the more you know how to do, the more valuable you are to employers... which will translate into higher salaries for you.

Certification can certainly make you look more attractive to employers. However, certification is NOT a substitute for experience in an employer's eyes. No company in their right mind is going to hire someone with no IT experience to administer a mission-critical server or network. The key is to continue to pick up responsibilities as you gain experience... and once you can no longer grow at your current place of employment, it's time to switch employers. Gain experience, certify on things you have experience doing, take another step up the IT career ladder, and repeat. It's simple, and it works. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mikehende (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, makes absolute sense, appreciate it! Regarding the Comptia A+ exams, if I can get a voucher from any other source for less than the $188 per course, how can I know if that voucher will be real?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

mikehende said:


> Yes, makes absolute sense, appreciate it! Regarding the Comptia A+ exams, if I can get a voucher from any other source for less than the $188 per course, how can I know if that voucher will be real?


Other than validation from someone who you trust, there's no easy way to know. My employers, past and present, have always paid for my certification exams, so I've never taken the risk of using a discounted voucher.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Since your in the USA you can check with the Better Business Bureau as they may have an opinion.

BG


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

CompTIA Vouchers - A+ Certification Exam CompTIA Voucher Test Discount at Prometric / VUE Testing Centers do vouchers for the A+ etc this site is valid and legit.


----------

